# South Bend C9W



## Joel59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello.  I have inherited, from my late grandfather, an old south bend lathe.  These letters and numbers designate this particular lathe:  

415-yc
model c9w
bed length 3
serial # 96666

Any/all information about this lathe would be greatly appreciated.  
I have absolutely no experience in operating or working on lathes.  I am, however, eager to learn.  My grandpa had me operate the lathe years ago, and now I wish I had payed closer attention- isn't that how all of these stories go!!!    

The lathe turns on and seems to run fine, but I am sure that it probably needs some work.  When the chuck spins it does not seem to turn evenly (a bit of wobble to it).  If I chuck something in there and bring the cutting tool over to it, it only cuts on one side.  Maybe I am not putting the material in right, or maybe this part needs new bushings/bearings?  What do you guys recommend doing?
Should I start by purchasing South Bend's "how to run a lathe" book?  I want to learn about it and use it.  Any other advice?  Thanks.  Joel


----------



## Rick_B (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Joel and welcome.  I'm in the process of a 1939 SB rebuild and like you have very little lathe operation experience.  i'd suggest you post a picture or two and I'm sure you'll get some good 'going forward' advice.


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 22, 2011)

First off, welcome to the forum. Make sure you oil all oilers with the right oil and make sure the chuck is screwed on all the way going in the right direction. A few pics of your setup and lathe would help also. 3 or 4 jaw chuck?
 Paul


----------



## Nammar (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi,

We all started out knowing nothing about everything and ended up knowing everything about nothing, so don't feel bad asking questions. I too own a SB9C.

From what you have said about the wobble in your lathe chuck, you need to check a few things first.

When the lathe is switched on, does the chuck body spin centrally? If so, the below should help you.

Lathe chucks normally have either three or four jaws. They are referred to as three jaw or four jaw chucks. On four jaw chucks, each jaw is independently operated from an adjusting socket on the pheripherey of the chuck body and is designed to hold irregular shapes or out of round parts requiring machining.

On three jaw chucks, the jaws all work together when the adjustment socket on the pheriphery of the chuck is rotated. Three jaw chucks normally have two sets of jaws, the difference mainly being for inside fastening or outside fastening. (For want of a better description.) When you change these jaws to handle different jobs on the lathe, it is possible to put them together incorrectly.

To correct the problem that I think that you have, try this: Remove the set of jaws that you have from the chuck. Look closely at the scroll thread on the back side of the two sets of chuck jaws and you will notice a difference in that the starting point of the thread is different on each jaw. Look for a number 1, 2 or 3 punched into the jaw. (Numbers are normally only punched onto good quality chuck jaws.) Now look into the grooves of the chuck, at the threaded scroll and turn the adjustment socket and see how the scroll will work together with the chuck jaws. Look at the chuck body and find the numbers punched onto the chuck body. (Again, numbering is normally only punched onto good quality chucks.) Now turn the adjusting socket until the scroll thread is just about to come into view on the number 1 jaw groove of the chuck body. Put the number 1 jaw into the chuck groove and turn the adjusting socket to catch the thread of the number 1 jaw. Then take the number 2 jaw and slide it into the number 2 chuck groove and turn the adjustment socket until the thread is just caught. Then lastly repeat the previous step until all three chuck jaws have just been caught in the chuck. Now turn the adjustment socket until all of the jaws come together at the middle of the chuck.

If only two jaws come together in the middle of the chuck, when tightened, then you have made a mistake in this assembly operation of the jaws and the whole operation will need to be repeated again, until all of the jaws come together in the centre of the lathe chuck, at the same time, when tightening the adjustment socket.

I do believe that the above should sort out your out of centre problems with your chuck. Please let me know if my method is clear to you and if this has sorted out your problem.

Now some pictures of your machine would be nice. Here is one picture of my SB9C after rebuilding. I have found a lot of information on SB lathes on the internet, which is freely available, so happy surfing.

Geoffrey Owen.


----------



## Joel59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks very much, guys.  I'm sure I will have more questions when I get to work on this some more.  I am attempting to post some pictures.  Joel


----------

